# Comic strip: Zits. Guitar related content.



## Rosal76 (Dec 26, 2014)

I thought the guitar player in all of us can appreciate/relate to Jeremy Duncan, who is the main character in the comic strip, Zits. Without going into too much detail of the comic, Jeremy is a 16 year old, aspiring guitar player just going through life. The strip is not centered around his guitar playing but once is a while, they show strips that relate to his guitar/music interest. I've been following the strip for years and here are some of the ones that have guitars in them. The first one is from last Christmas. Hope you guys can enjoy these. 










































Early drawing of Jeremy. * Gingivitis rock poster in background. Jeremy's dad is a orthodontist.  Jeremy is somewhat rebellious against his parents.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow, Zits is still going? TIL...


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 28, 2014)

Back in the day my mom thought it was hilarious and gave me a hard time because she thought I looked like Pierce (I did ). I always liked it as well but haven't read it in years.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 6, 2015)

pink freud said:


> Wow, Zits is still going? TIL...


My thoughts too. It's been running for quite awhile compared to other comic strips. (Of course, my grandparents still get Garfield and even Peanuts in their local paper's comic strips...lucky...)

I always enjoyed Zits amongst the comic strips that I read as a kid.


----------



## asher (Jan 6, 2015)

Zits is pretty great. I used to read the comics section in middle and high school and still take a look when I go home. My mom also saves ones she thinks I'll find particularly amusing, and usually it's Bizzaro, Zits, and Non Sequitur.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 6, 2015)

I enjoyed Zits years ago, didn't know it was still running. I also had (still have, actually) a good friend named Jeremy Duncan, so that added layers to the proceedings.


----------



## vilk (Jan 6, 2015)

When I was a teenager I suppose I acted a lot like that kid. My mom was always telling me to look at the comic and how it was like me or something. You can tell the drawing style takes a lot from Bill Watterson's Calvin & Hobbes.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 6, 2015)

Love it. My dad used to point out the guitar related Zits strips, "look Al, it's you!"


----------

